# Avatar self-portrait week?



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

I've noticed a couple of people (including me!) have switched to self portrait avatars. I thought it would be kind of fun to have a self-portrait week so everyone gets a chance to put a face to a nick.

If you're shy, just put a hat and some sunglasses on or something, but make it a self-portrait mugshot though!

Anyone?? Anyone? Come on, it'll be fun.

Oh and sign up to the print exchange you wrong-uns!

Rob


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

It IS, I think!
Well, I followed your idea! 
You will be sooooooooo surprised to see what I look like, won't you?


----------



## Rob (Dec 16, 2005)

Others may not know the cheerful Corinna so personally though!

Cool, it's a start. TPF is always so quiet this time of day! Let's see what happens when the sun rises over the pond.

Rob


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 16, 2005)

This is weird!  I was just about to reply to Alex's post regarding avatars about how more people are using self portraits!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 16, 2005)

well ... I'm in as some of you have already noticed...
And... Corinna.. whne was your picture taken? in Saffron Walden during the meetup???


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2005)

No. Does it have to be taken THERE?!?!?!?!?!!? :shock:


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, mine is also a self portrait.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Yeah, mine is also a self portrait.


Mine too! 






Seriously, I'd have to spend time I don't have to crop and make one, and I'm terribly lazy. Love the pug.  

You all look wonderful!


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

>


Mentos is better looking IMO.


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Mentos is better looking IMO.


 
Looks like you need a crowbar to unwedge those lips from her a$$?

Having said that, Mentos is pretty damn hot.

Something about them Polska's.


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

>



Whoa, I was thinking the EXACT same thing, they could be sisters. :hail:


----------



## Verbal (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, my avatar is a self portrait... >_>


----------



## EmilyM (Dec 16, 2005)

It's goofy and it's dark...I'll try to get a better one when I get a chance!


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

Mentos is definitely way hotter...you're just jealous Bace!

Terri, if I ever meet you, I think I will be sad to discover that you really DON'T look like your avatar.

And, like all the rest that are too lazy/unwilling/uncooperative, mine too IS what I look like...


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

jocose said:
			
		

> Mentos is definitely way hotter...you're just jealous Bace!


 
Yeah, but I don't need to TELL her that. She should already know.

And anyone that does tell her is just being nice cause they're horny turds. I would like to atleast "LOOK" like I'm not a horny turd.

It's part of my allure.


----------



## jocose (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Yeah, but I don't need to TELL her that. She should already know.
> 
> And anyone that does tell her is just being nice cause they're horny turds. I would like to atleast "LOOK" like I'm not a horny turd.
> 
> It's part of my allure.


 
Me?  Horny?  Yea, OK, I admit it.  Now can I say that the TPF chicks are hot?


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, unless you're a chick. In which case you can tell her all you want. That's what chicks do.

"oh you're so pretty"
"no you are"
"no you are"
"not compared to you"
"oh come on, you're so much prettier"

*barf's all over two chicks*


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Well, unless you're a chick. In which case you can tell her all you want. That's what chicks do.
> 
> "oh you're so pretty"
> "no you are"
> ...


Silly man, you haven't been paying attention, have you? It goes more like this:

"Damn girl, you look hot in that"
"thanks chica! Lemme know if you want to borrow it sometime, you'd look gorgeous"
"aw, thanks! You think my boyfriend will notice?"
"oh please - they still think we dress for THEM, not each other"
In unison: "HA HA HA HA HA!!!!!"


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

*barf all over terri's post*


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, I changed mine to a self-portrait a few weeks ago.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *barf all over terri's post*


ditto... man that was gross...


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 16, 2005)

Mine's been a self protrait since I got here. :mrgreen: Sexy long hair hanging out yes?

Now my haircut makes me look like one of the Fab 4


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> *barf all over terri's post*


lalalalala....I'm in a happy mood; nothing you can say will ruin it. 



:mrgreen:


----------



## bace (Dec 16, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> Mine's been a self protrait since I got here. :mrgreen: Sexy long hair hanging out yes?
> 
> Now my haircut makes me look like one of the Fab 4


 
Are you a chick?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 16, 2005)

hey guys! I think I'll change my avatar soon or you will start a discussion about me  

but that was sweet  thanks


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 16, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Are you a chick?



ummm... no.... :er: i was making a joke lol.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 16, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hey guys! I think I'll change my avatar soon or you will start a discussion about me
> 
> but that was sweet  thanks


 
I have an outdoor, windswept Alex photo if you're interested!:thumbup:


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn!  I am always so behind on these hot of the press items. I as well immediately thought of Gwyneth when I saw Mentos' avatar.  But that is old news now.  But I was ahead of the game in that my avatar has been a self portrait for a while now.


----------



## omeletteman (Dec 16, 2005)

this reminds me to actually post the avatar self pic i took a few days ago, but never added...good work rob.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2005)

OK... Here we go.


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Are you a chick?


Dude, the kids like, 13 or something. Leave him alone.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

MITICA! :shock: WOW!
That is you!?!?!?
COOL!

If you put that into the "Rate The Person Above You's Avatar"-thread and I should happen to be next, you get 100 out of 100 for that! Wow!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2005)

Well seeing as others have done it I shall break with tradition and Duchamp will go - for a while.
If anyone would prefer me as Dr Evil and looking like my smilie, just say.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

That one was taken in Finching Field in that Tea Room, wasn't it? Didn't vixenta take that? Or Christiane?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 17, 2005)

thats me on the wall


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 17, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Dude, the kids like, 13 or something. Leave him alone.



14... Watch it   No don't worry Bace, all my family called me a girl for a while. But the thing is if I cut my hair, it's gonna curl. Happened to my Dad when he turned 13/14. His hair went totally frizzy and so did his whole family. Now it's happening to me and I do NOT want curly hair. Gotta keep the shag heavy.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 17, 2005)

Hertzy! nice to see you again 
and Mitica - cool photo... well honestly... I didn't know you are a man...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

Awww. Mentos. You did not know that???? 

What I did not know is that he is such a good-looking man.
And that violin!
Makes the picture ... yes. That violin quite makes the picture. I want it in BIG in the self-portrait thread. Please. Mitica. You hear me?


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 17, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> and Mitica - cool photo... well honestly... I didn't know you are a man...


:smileys:


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's my contribution but... you can't see my eyes. Go to teh Artsy Fartsy page. :er:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 17, 2005)

Shhhh. Daniel!


----------



## Alison (Dec 17, 2005)

Darn peer pressure :er:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, sure....make it look like it was my idea.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well seeing as others have done it I shall break with tradition and Duchamp will go - for a while.
> If anyone would prefer me as Dr Evil and looking like my smilie, just say.


 
love the new avatar Graham....keep it!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2005)

This one is a genuine self-portrait.
Just done a whole bunch and some of them scared even me.
This one OK?


----------



## clarinetJWD (Dec 17, 2005)

damn... this thread popped up 1 day too late.  All of my self portraits are on my school computer, and I ain't there!


----------



## bace (Dec 17, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> This one is a genuine self-portrait.
> Just done a whole bunch and some of them scared even me.
> This one OK?



I always pictured you as being really goofy looking. Just cause you're so damn funny.

You look really serious, and like, tough.

You could play some evil assasin in a movie or something.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah!

Looks a little like Peter Cushing!  :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 17, 2005)

here is me


...and remind me never to p*ss Hertz off :meh:


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 17, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> ...and remind me never to p*ss Hertz off :meh:


 
He'll send a Death Star for you! :shock:


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> here is me
> 
> 
> ...and remind me never to p*ss Hertz off :meh:



ooohlala, why have you not graced us with your face sooner? :blushing:


----------



## Corry (Dec 17, 2005)

Oh, and has anyone ever told you that you look like Colin Farrel?


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 17, 2005)

Mine is already a self portrait 
I'll probably post a full-face one later this week anyway.

PS mentos nice pic! I think I may have to visit Szczecin some time 
And hertz am I crazy or do you remind me of Captain Picard from Star Trek?

We still need to see portrait avatars from JonMikal, Corry, Terri and bace


----------



## bace (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah, so I changed it.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Mitica - cool photo... well honestly... I didn't know you are a man...


 
:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:  Last I checked...:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 17, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Awww. Mentos. You did not know that????
> 
> What I did not know is that he is such a good-looking man.
> And that violin!
> Makes the picture ... yes. That violin quite makes the picture. I want it in BIG in the self-portrait thread. Please. Mitica. You hear me?


 
:blushing: :blushing: :blushing:  

You can find my picture in my website (above my sig) or:

http://www.romanceviolin.com

Thanks for the comments, LaFoto.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice. So I have finally been to your site - why have I not gone there any earlier, I now wonder???
Is it of any surprise to you if I tell you  that I quite like your wife's hairstyle   !??!??


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 18, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Very nice. So I have finally been to your site - why have I not gone there any earlier, I now wonder???
> Is it of any surprise to you if I tell you that I quite like your wife's hairstyle   !??!??


 
Why, thank you!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

Mitica100 said:
			
		

> Last I checked...


I could be wrong but I think it might have been the beard that gave the game away. Although.....



And yes, my resemblance to Captain Picard in Startrek Generations has been noted on many occasions by students.
But the preference was to nickname me 'Murphy' (Robocop).


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 18, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, and has anyone ever told you that you look like Colin Farrel?


 
Colin Farrell  

Decided to jump on the self av week bandwagon but Angie's coming straight back after the week is out.


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 18, 2005)

Oh and Mentos, you DO look like Gwyneth !


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2005)

Cool stuff boys and girls. It's pretty impressive what you can do with =<24Kb and 100px isn't it!

*bump*


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

When has the Self-Portrait-Avatar-Week started? 
It only ends on Thursday, at the earliest, doesn't it? Say yes! Or even Friday. OK?
So no one is going to take down their self-portrait avatar any earlier than that, I hope (and some may even want to keep theirs for longer, which would be nice!?!?!?!)


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah it would be nice 

and Hertz... oh gosh.. your new avatar is scary...  Mr Robocop


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 18, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Oh, and has anyone ever told you that you look like Colin Farrel?



no one has ever said that, but i've had a lot worse comparisons, so that will do me


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 18, 2005)

My turn.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

Just for you, LaPhoto. Me with hands.


Bet you're wishing you never asked


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> no one has ever said that, but i've had a lot worse comparisons, so that will do me



judging on your avatar... I think you are a very good looking guy


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Just for you, LaPhoto. Me with hands.
> Bet you're wishing you never asked


 
Thanks a million times.
I'm glad I asked!!!


----------



## yummifruitbat (Dec 18, 2005)

It was a windy day... my hair isn't usually quite that shape :blushing:


----------



## bace (Dec 18, 2005)

Changed again.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 18, 2005)

*Observes Bace* Definitely looks like Dave Matthews...


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

yummifruitbat said:
			
		

> It was a windy day... my hair isn't usually quite that shape :blushing:


 
Hey, it is funny like that.
Gives you a bit of a cheeky look.
I like that!

And do my eyes see right?
Bace is showing his face!?!?

The second face already!?!?!? Wow.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

Thought I'd try the 'JonMikal' look.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Oops. Didn't know that during avatar-self-portrait-week you'd have to change your avatar daily or every six hours or so........:shock:

Bang!
I'm dead.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

It's OK - I never point loaded fingers at a camera.

Maybe we should do 'Advent Avatars'. A new one every day...


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2005)

bace looks like mini-Hertz!


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 18, 2005)

^^ i was thinking that too


----------



## duncanp (Dec 18, 2005)

well i may as well join in, just a quick temporary one... taken this morning


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

OK here's the picture from which I cropped my regular avatar (which is a crop of my left eye in that pic, desaturated and with the contrast turned way up).


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Ah. That is nice, Unimaxium! 
When it is Avatar-Self-Portrait-Week, no one can NOT put up their self-portrait, now can they???


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

and this one is cool Corinna


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

With your and my "new" avatar pic together, we are the same age .


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

What big glasses, Corinna! (sorry  )
Lemme guess... was that,  1978?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

Glasses that size were around circa 1982. Do your homework.


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

But that would have made Lafoto 23 years old in that pic. Do your math.

See:


			
				LaFoto [to Mentos said:
			
		

> ]With your and my "new" avatar pic together, we are the same age .


Aleksandra (mentos) is 19. Corinna (LaFoto) was born in '59. If age of Aleksandra = age of Corinna in her avatar, and 1959 + 19 = 1978, then the year of that photo is 1978.

HA! BEAT YOU!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 18, 2005)

I think mine's been a self-portrait since the begining...
Don't mind my sad/almost emo look, I'm rarely even that calm... it's just hard to find a convenient angle when shooting yourself with your second arm


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> With your and my "new" avatar pic together, we are the same age .


It could also be 19 + 25 = 46. That would make it 1985 - about right.
Depends on how you interpret it.
We Mods are _always_ right! So I would think very carefully before replying :mrgreen:


And if you read the Rate The Avatar thread ( http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=19313&page=7 ) LaFoto says it was taken circa '81/'82.
You lose


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes. Sure. We mods are always right.
Only we are not when we think Mentos is already 21 or 22. 
That photo shows me as being either 21 or 22. I no longer remember if it was taken in 1982 or 1981. I think it was taken in 1982.

And for Unimaxium: for MOST OF THE TIME during 1982 I was 22.
Only for the last 13 days of that year was I 23. 
That applies to every year.
That I was born in 1959 does not mean I was 23 all during 1982. 
It does NOT mean I am 46 already!
NOT YET!!!!!!!


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

LIES!!!! ALL LIES!!!!



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Only we are not when we think Mentos is already 21 or 22.


See... My math was correct, but it was based off of a statement made under false information.

And yeah, I understand the fact that your birthday is at the end of the year, but I was overlooking it because the difference between 1978 and 1982 is bigger than 1 year. 

I say LaFoto looks 16 in that pic anyway 

I will get you some day graham!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

It's ok.
By now I am certain this was taken in 1982. I am 22 in that photo.
I remember my birthday well in that year. It was kind of special.
I still have some ancient old diary entries of that birthday somewhere.
My... soon I'll be TWICE as old. Oh-oh-oh. Where has time gone? (I so do NOT feel twice as old as I was then!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I will get you some day graham!


Not if I read all the posts before you and so am better informed :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hertz... you scare me more with every next avatar...  like in ghost busters... no no... SNAPE in Harry Potter... but without hair... no no no... VOLDEMORT  haha  sorry Hertzy


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

I still say he looks like Jean-Luc Picard. Now it's just an EVIL, demented Picard.


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 18, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I still say he looks like Jean-Luc Picard. Now it's just an EVIL, demented Picard.



I remember MD saying he looked somewhat like Patrick Stewart.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 18, 2005)

LaFoto you look a lot like my wife did when she was 18 & I first met her!:shock: 

Hertz, you're getting a bit towards the "Max Headroom" now!


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 18, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> Hertz... you scare me more with every next avatar...  like in ghost busters... no no... SNAPE in Harry Potter... but without hair... no no no... VOLDEMORT  haha sorry Hertzy


 
*nods in agreement*


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 18, 2005)

XMetal said:
			
		

> I remember MD saying he looked somewhat like Patrick Stewart.


Yup. I guess everyone sees it. I think he should change his name to Jean-Luc or Pat.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 18, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Hertz, you're getting a bit towards the "Max Headroom" now!


I'm his brother, Max Width.


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

Uni - you look a bit alarmed in your avatar! And Hertz... well, it's a bit Holly from Red Dwarf isn't it with that effect?







Any more takers?

Rob


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

I've been playing, just haven't posted in here. I was trying not to draw any attention. I've already changed avatars like 3 times this week


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 19, 2005)

cool pic woody, nice tatts


----------



## Rob (Dec 19, 2005)

That's a great shot JohnMF! You look like a celebrity there (but I can't think who... Colin Farrell perhaps??).

Rob


----------



## woodsac (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Jon!



			
				Rob said:
			
		

> That's a great shot JohnMF! You look like a celebrity there (but I can't think who... *Colin Farrell perhaps*??).
> Rob


Yes, Colin :thumbup: 

Rob, I dig the av. I couldn't quite put my finger on it till now, it's kinda Robert Downey Jr. ... the good Downey...when he was cool :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Dec 19, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> That's a great shot JohnMF! You look like a celebrity there (but I can't think who... Colin Farrell perhaps??).
> 
> Rob



Go back a page or two. Corry's already drooled..er...said this!


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 19, 2005)

drooled huh? hehehehe  I know i know... he IS handsome


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 19, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> drooled huh? hehehehe  I know i know... he IS handsome


Well thanks a bunch, Alex. Last time I buy _you_ dinner


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 19, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well thanks a bunch, Alex. Last time I buy _you_ dinner


 
Silly drooling girls eh Hertz  










Colin


----------



## surfingfireman (Dec 19, 2005)

Just changed to another self portrait type avatar.  Can't even remember if I have used this one before or not...


----------



## JohnMF (Dec 19, 2005)

i drink and smoke way too much, but thats where the similarity with him ends i'm afraid. It must just be the angle of that shot.

(please don't let that stop any more drooling  )


----------



## Luminosity (Dec 19, 2005)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> i drink and smoke way too much, but thats where the similarity with him ends i'm afraid. It must just be the angle of that shot.
> 
> (please don't let that stop any more drooling  )


 
Ok


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2005)

10/10 but only if you stop with the drooling - you're making my neck rust.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 20, 2005)

surfingfireman said:
			
		

> Just changed to another self portrait type avatar. Can't even remember if I have used this one before or not...


 
I don't think you have and I like this one, surfingfireman!
And I like how Rob's Avatar Self-Portrait-Week is actually gaining momentum


----------



## Rob (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah lets hope that more people do it. We'll have to make it Avatar Self Portrait Month I think! It's so much easier to visualise the conversations when you can put a face on a name/nick!

Rob


----------



## doenoe (Dec 20, 2005)

well, since i was totally bored (not really, had to do school stuff, but didnt feel like it) i made this avatar. Its so bad, but i dont care cause its almost christmas


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

:thumbup:  for keeping the thread alive
is that *SouthPark* in the bg?


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 20, 2005)

Graham! Now you  look like don Corleone! or a boss of a mafia


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 20, 2005)

Hertz - You're starting to scare me.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2005)

What? Even this one?

(Glad to see you've brought _that_ picture back, PG. Ah, sweet memories*)






*or should I substitute 'am' for'e'?


----------



## doenoe (Dec 20, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> is that *SouthPark* in the bg?



I really dont know, just an image i found on the internet. Could very well be something from SouthPark, sure looks like the same style


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 20, 2005)

I've succumbed to the pressure.


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> I've succumbed to the pressure.


ah...but it's pressure of the best kind 

I think this is a great concept! I love to know who I'm talking to :thumbup:


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

woodsac said:
			
		

> ah...but it's pressure of the best kind
> 
> I think this is a great concept! I love to know who I'm talking to :thumbup:


 

but some people dont give too much away....


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

duncanp said:
			
		

> but some people dont give too much away....


You're right...we're still waiting for you to take off those wiskers...so we can see what you _really_ look like :mrgreen:


----------



## duncanp (Dec 20, 2005)

ever seen red dwarf?


----------



## woodsac (Dec 20, 2005)

Well, that's better.
At least we know you're not a cat


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> What? Even this one?
> 
> (Glad to see you've brought _that_ picture back, PG. Ah, sweet memories*)
> 
> *or should I substitute 'am' for'e'?



 Didn't realize that you missed that shot.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 20, 2005)

are you sure?? 


EDiT: this was to Woodsac about a cat  but I was too late


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 20, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Didn't realize that you missed that shot.


It just brought back some memories from when I joined.
It might even have been your cleavage that convinced me I should join


----------



## photogoddess (Dec 20, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> It just brought back some memories from when I joined.
> It might even have been your cleavage that convinced me I should join



:blushing:


----------



## Corry (Dec 21, 2005)

Ok ok, fine...there.  Ya happy?


----------



## Peanuts (Dec 21, 2005)

Hmm... next month should be younger 'self' portrait!    Should prove for some interesting laughs.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 21, 2005)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> Hmm... next month should be younger 'self' portrait!    Should prove for some interesting laughs.



My pictures will look no different. I am young 

I like seeing who I'm talking to. I always pictured Hertz as a male Mona Lisa and Rob as some old 40-year old guy


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 21, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> I always pictured Hertz as a male Mona Lisa and Rob as some old 40-year old guy


And you were right.
I do look different now I've shaved - and Rob was on monkey glands in August. I blame his NavSat for prematurely ageing him


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 22, 2005)

heheh yeah I blame his NavSat too  heheh


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Dec 22, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> My pictures will look no different. I am young
> 
> I like seeing who I'm talking to. I always pictured *Hertz as a male Mona Lisa* and *Rob as some old 40-year old guy*


 
 :thumbup:


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Matty-Bass said:
			
		

> My pictures will look no different. I am young
> 
> I like seeing who I'm talking to. I always pictured Hertz as a male Mona Lisa and Rob as some old 40-year old guy



Cheers mate. I'm sooooo not forty. I'm ok, well nearly thirty, but FORTY. Bad boy!

:lmao:

Rob


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 22, 2005)

Aargh. I am sooooo 40g today...

So I HAD to change my avatar yet again.
It is a REAL and TRUE self-portrait ... taken this morning - WITH MY NEW TOY   :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

It's good. We'll be seeing a lot more I'm sure!

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 22, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> taken this morning - WITH MY NEW TOY


HA!! Finally a Canon user admits that they really are just toys.
Now if you want a real he-man camera like wot the professionals use - buy an Olympus


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

So is this Avatar an improvement?
After all the complaints about me being intimidating and frightening I thought I'd go soft and cutesy.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 24, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Now if you want a real he-man camera like ...


 
Well. I don't WANT a he-man. Never did.
Nor do I want a he-man camera!
So I am quite, quite, QUITE happy with my "toy". :greenpbl:



			
				Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> ...soft and cutesy.


 
You think this is it then?
Ah... I am SURE you can do better. Eh? For Christmas, maybe???


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> So is this Avatar an improvement?
> After all the complaints about me being intimidating and frightening I thought I'd go soft and cutesy.



It's not quite cute now is it? :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> It's not quite cute now is it? :mrgreen:


You're only saying that because you think it lacks clock.


----------



## duncanp (Dec 26, 2005)

i give in...


----------



## Xmetal (Dec 26, 2005)

You still look like Patrick Stewart, Hertz.


----------



## Rob (Dec 26, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You're only saying that because you think it lacks clock.



True, if it had a greater aspect and maybe more detail there would be enough clock, but as it stands it's a low-clock image which as you rightly point out isn't my bag.

R


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 26, 2005)

Rob said:
			
		

> as it stands it's a low-clock image which as you rightly point out isn't my bag.


Ah! So now bagginess is a quality of clock? Very interesting concept.


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 26, 2005)

Hetz, what's with you copying my avatar? The eye close-up avatar thing is MY idea!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Hetz, what's with you copying my avatar? The eye close-up avatar thing is MY idea!


Au contraire! I had eyes to have close-ups of before you were a twinkle in your father's pants


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 27, 2005)

okay it took me a while but I changed my avitar.  Nothing creative just an old snapshot.


----------



## Traci (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't actually take my picture, Photogoddess did. Does that count?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 27, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> okay it took me a while but I changed my avitar.  Nothing creative just an old snapshot.


That's strange... I never actually thought you were real...


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Au contraire! I had eyes to have close-ups of before you were a twinkle in your father's pants


Aren't you like TPF's patriarch? You're an example of wisdom for all of us


----------



## Meysha (Dec 27, 2005)

Huh I thought traci had those cute big round black ears! :shock: You mean you're human???


<--- Pleased to meet you. (well my morphed baby-nose-picking-face is pleased to meet you)


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Au contraire! I had eyes to have close-ups of before you were a twinkle in your father's pants


Yes, but since when has it been your avatar? I've been using this eye pic as my avatar on virtually every forum I frequent for several years running now.


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Au contraire! I had eyes to have close-ups of before you were a twinkle in your father's pants


kill me, somebody! I can't take it!  :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Yes, but since when has it been your avatar? I've been using this eye pic as my avatar on virtually every forum I frequent for several years running now.


You didn't notice that my Avatar had eyes? How strange.
And years? You only joined in November


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 27, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's strange... I never actually thought you were real...


You just didn't recognise him without my picture in his mouth.


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 27, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You didn't notice that my Avatar had eyes? How strange.
> And years? You only joined in November


:hertz:

Yes, but that mona lisa thing was never a close-up of your eye. Using the eye close-up as an avatar has been my thing for years, starting way back on another forum I used to frequent. I use it for AIM and MSN as well. It's only been my avatar on TPF for 13 months because that's all the time I've been here  But if you want to measure from the time we joined, then I have you beat because you registered around the same  time I did and until now it's pretty much just been that silly scribble by Da Vinci.

Jeez, I really have too much time on my hands to be arguing stuff like this  I should get back to bed.

:hertz::cyclops:


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 28, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Jeez, I really have too much time on my hands to be arguing stuff like this  *I should get back to bed*.


 
Oh, I guess so.
And to argue with Hertz, no less.
You're BOUND to lose this one !


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 28, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> That's strange... I never actually thought you were real...


 
I am not real, just a series of randomly generated pixels.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 28, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> I am not real, just a series of randomly generated pixels.


ahhh. now it all makes sense! :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 28, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> you registered around the same  time I did and until now it's pretty much just been that silly scribble by Da Vinci.


That picture was not by daVinci. So as you have got that wrong you probably got everything else wrong.

PS I did a close up drawing of my eye back in 1974 so I got you beat by decades


----------



## doenoe (Dec 28, 2005)

well changed mine again, since christmas is over and all.


----------



## Andrea K (Dec 28, 2005)

I joined the forum in December of 2004.


----------



## Traci (Dec 28, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> Huh I thought traci had those cute big round black ears! :shock: You mean you're human???
> 
> 
> <--- Pleased to meet you. (well my morphed baby-nose-picking-face is pleased to meet you)



Nice to meet you too! Are you ever gonna show us your prize?(finger up nose thing):mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 8, 2006)

So, this coming week we need to have avatars of ourselves 10+ years ago. Whatch'all think? :mrgreen:


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

already done!


----------



## Meysha (Jan 8, 2006)

oh that's a cool idea! I'm heading to the scanner right now!


----------



## Meysha (Jan 8, 2006)

Wee Heee!!! Done!

I feel so freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok ...my avitar is me 20 years ago! 
Back in the days when I walked around with a permenant pout, only went out at night and only ever wore black...oops! some things never change.
Dunno why my pic looks like that though...doesnt on my pc...if anyone can point a noob in the right direction, old thread or otherwise...my avitar would be pretty grateful!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 8, 2006)

Me about 10 or 11 years ago.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 8, 2006)

There we go


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 8, 2006)

My avatar is a self portrait!


----------



## Corry (Jan 8, 2006)

mrsid99 said:
			
		

> My avatar is a self portrait!




but is it from more than 10 years ago?


----------



## mrsid99 (Jan 8, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> but is it from more than 10 years ago?



 At my age it really doesn't matter!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

I think Yosemite Sam looked like that in the 40's so it fits in OK.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

Corry, you say it is "Be-10-in-your-avatar-week", and not "Your-pic-must-be-10-years-old-avatar-week", right? OK then... got this one out of the album .


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Corry, you say it is "Be-10-in-your-avatar-week", and not "Your-pic-must-be-10-years-old-avatar-week", right? OK then... got this one out of the album .


The picture just needs to have been taken 10 years (or more) ago.


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Corry, you say it is "Be-10-in-your-avatar-week", and not "Your-pic-must-be-10-years-old-avatar-week", right? OK then... got this one out of the album .



If you scroll up in the thread, you'll see it was PhotoGoddess's idea...she says it should be a photo that was taken ten years ago or more.  The picture in my avatar was taken approx. 20 years ago (holy crap!)....so it qualifies!  I was about 3-4 in the pic, I'm 23 now.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

Ah. OK. Photos of mine that were taken some 10 years ago are not much different from what I look like now. So I chose one in which I am 10 (was that when it was taken).


----------



## duncanp (Jan 9, 2006)

nice glasses :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 9, 2006)

You're kidding me, eh!
(Children's glasses at that time were a NIGHTMARE!)


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> (Children's glasses at that time were a NIGHTMARE!)


At least your weren't held together with a Band-Aid.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2006)

Here's me from 1995! Shocking.

Rob


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2006)

Awesome Rob! Is that a Tie-Dye shirt???


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh yes... who knows what I mean by 

A c i i i i d d d ! ! !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

In '95?
Get real - it was coke 'n' poke then.


----------



## Rob (Jan 9, 2006)

More e's than coke as I recall. Besides the Acid House "movement" was a completely different thing in the UK, more a hypno-trancey precursor to the ecstasy rave large-scale events borne out of a longing for something more exciting and modern (and illegal) than disco. The actual movement, I grant you, was well dead by '93 let alone '95, but I was a little bit young in '88/9 for that kind of music, so I was a bit of a late developer 

Besides, I can't really see you in a tinfoil-lined cave in Cornwall giving it large with the glow-sticks. Or wearing tie dye a couple of years beforehand!

Where's Bace, what was he up to in the 88-95 period?

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

Well I hit my teens when the Beatles were at their peak, and as I have an older sister....
Then there was the Peace and Love in the late 60's/early 70's.
Then Glam Rock... Punk... New Romantics... Been through a few things.
But I still remember Alma Cogan with great fondness.


(PS You forgot the Viagra with the e and Coke)


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 9, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Me about 10 or 11 years ago.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

>


I'll see your  and raise you a  over yours.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 9, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'll see your  and raise you a  over yours.




I'll see your  and raise you a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 over yours. :twisted:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 9, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'll see your  and raise you a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I think that's about as far as we should go on a first date, don't you?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Well I think that's about as far as we should go on a first date, don't you?



Where's you sense of adventure Hertz? :mrgreen:


----------



## bantor (Jan 10, 2006)

There we have it, It took me a few days but I'm on the ball now.


----------



## Rob (Jan 10, 2006)

You've got to do a ten years ago or older avatar now!!

Rob


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I think this one is from '78 or somewhere in that vicinity.


----------



## Rob (Jan 10, 2006)

That's sweet! You can't be too different in age to me! I shall dig out some 70's pictures of myself. I had an orange jumpsuit and everything!

Rob


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2006)

photogoddess.... you really look like my mom in that avatar...


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> photogoddess.... you really look like my mom in that avatar...



Dude... I was 14 in that photo. :shock: Your mom looks 14?


----------



## Becky (Jan 10, 2006)

I guess I'll jump on the bandwagon too...

Apparently I used to be quite sweet.... no one knows what the hell happened!


----------



## LittleMan (Jan 10, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dude... I was 14 in that photo. :shock: *Your mom looks 14?*


juuuust about. hahah
seriously... the hair along with your facial features.. you could be her sis.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Where's you sense of adventure Hertz? :mrgreen:


What? With my back? 

My grin is bigger than your grin


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> What? With my back?
> 
> My grin is bigger than your grin



I hear that some things are good for bad backs.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I hear that some things are good for bad backs.


How do you think my back got like that in the first place?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How do you think my back got like that in the first place?


:blushing: :taped sh:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> :blushing: :taped sh:


I see you remember that weekend as well


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I see you remember that weekend as well



:blushing: :mrgreen:


----------



## Becky (Jan 10, 2006)

You have warped my fragile little mind :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

Becky said:
			
		

> You have *warped* my fragile little mind :lmao:


Was it the heat or the moisture did that?


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 10, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Was it the heat or the moisture did that?



Probably both.


----------



## Becky (Jan 10, 2006)

:blushing: erm, um, ....


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm. Sounds as if hot and steamy makes your tongue swell, too - or is it that you are trying to talk with your mouth full?


----------



## Becky (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh dear..... :shock:


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 10, 2006)

:shock: Get a room!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 10, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> :shock: Get a room!


We've tried that - now we just want to be a bit more adventurous. Anyway, you shouldn't be watching you perv


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 11, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> :shock: Get a room!



Who? Me and Hertz or Hertz and Becky?


----------



## Becky (Jan 11, 2006)

Leave me outta this filth! :lmao:


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2006)

Here's me then, circa 1979!

Rob


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 11, 2006)

When were you born Rob?  I'm a '75 baby myself so it looks like we're right about the same age.


----------



## Rob (Jan 11, 2006)

'77, and apparantly that was my third birthday ish, so that would be around September 1980 by the looks of it! Hobbes30/31 eh? 

Rob


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 11, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Who? Me and Hertz or Hertz and Becky?


Why not the three of us together? You asked what happened to my spirit of adventure so let's see where yours has got to


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rob said:
			
		

> '77, and apparantly that was my third birthday ish, so that would be around September 1980 by the looks of it! Hobbes30/31 eh?
> 
> Rob



Thanks for the reminder :roll:


----------



## Corry (Jan 11, 2006)

Awww! Aubrey and Hobbes, you two are so cuuuute!


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 11, 2006)

awww cute Aubrey and cute little Rob  hahahah


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 11, 2006)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Awww! Aubrey and Hobbes, you two are so cuuuute!


 
There's a *little Aubrey* in the avatar photo.

But where is the little *Hobbes*!?!?!?  :scratch:
Look as I might, and curious as I am as to what that *Hobbes* looked like when he was little, I cannot find it. Just can't!


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 12, 2006)

ok, i combined the self portrait and the scariest....so...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 12, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> ok, i combined the self portrait and the scariest....so...


...you end up with a full PM box


----------



## aprilraven (Jan 12, 2006)

you didnt rate me, and would you quit about the pm box....!! i wiped out everything....

i dont even know my name now.....

so.... are you gonna write me???

oh, and you get 10/10...just 'cause your so bossy.!!

just kidding... i would give you 20/20, but i'm a half wit...


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 12, 2006)

Since I know what you really look like - I must say the Avatar is good but your really much, much prettier in person.  Luv U Mean IT!:hug::


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 14, 2006)

Any ideas for this week's avatar theme? In honor of the Cousins Grimm and Chiller... how about Halloween/scary portraits?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2006)

How about photos of the other end, for a change?


----------



## Glorsclaws (Jan 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> How about photos of the other end, for a change?


What! you mean like our ...FEET???? uke:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2006)

Glorsclaws said:
			
		

> What! you mean like our ...FEET???? uke:


We don't have to go _that_ far :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> We don't have to go _that_ far :mrgreen:



hmmmmmmmm knees???


----------



## weeping widow (Jan 14, 2006)

I hope you don't mean "rears" because I don't have a wide lens!:lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2006)

weeping widow said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mean "rears" because I don't have a wide lens!:lmao:


Move the camera further away then.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 14, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Move the camera further away then.



Or just do the one cheek :mrgreen:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 14, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> Or just do the one cheek :mrgreen:


You could do it as a joiner - or invest in a Widelux.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm sure Chase would be delighted to have a full compliment of butts around here. :lmao:


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jan 15, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> I'm sure Chase would be delighted to have a full compliment of butts around here. :lmao:


I'm sure you've been complimented on your butt plenty of times before :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 15, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> I'm sure you've been complimented on your butt plenty of times before :mrgreen:



Maybe


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Am I late?  Am I??


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Jan 15, 2006)

So what's it gonn' be this week? I totally missed the boat on the little baby picture avatar week, because I'm lazy! :lmao: I'm tired of my self-portrait avatar already, I need inspiration for a new one!


----------



## Verbal (Jan 15, 2006)

Aw, I just joined the SP crowd though! lol


----------

